# Unkown Device problem, Maybe chipset related



## lherndo (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had a heck of a time finding drivers for my MB in the past. Even my $100/hr IT guy at work who took my PC home overnight at one point said he had a heck of a time finding the RIGHT MB drivers that worked.

So, my PC is working right now, so I'm a little scared to go messing with it but I think I've come to the right place. I've been having some random trouble rebooting and some slow frame rates in games and found I have a bad Video Card today (was running dual SLI) As I was researching that problem I discovered I have an unknown device, in the "Details" tab it's Hardware value is ACPI\AWY0001.

In another post on this site "http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/acpi-awy0001-2-and-daba3ff-and-0-a-329611.html" One answer was to update the chipset, but since that was an HP Pavilion the link provided obviously won't work.

My MB is an ASUS M2N-SLI rev. 1.00G

On a side note, I've read that the program EVEREST is a good program to give you info about your system, but when I install and run EVEREST home ed it can't give me any info about my MB, Chipset, GPU. Just thought that was weird. Maybe it's because all my drivers aren't installed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In device manager under hardware ID's post the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers.

Is the board a retail Asus board or in a OEM(prebuilt) PC?


----------



## lherndo (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a Retail Board, it's NOT the M2N-SLI Deluxe board, i had one and it went out on me, and when I went to get a new board is was backordered so I got the regular one.

I don't see a PCI/VEN or DEV number. Under "Hardware Ids" I see values ACPI\AWY0001 and *AWY0001.

I have Device Install Path=ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&1; Physical Device Object name=\Device\00000054; Config Flags=00000040 and CONFIGFLAG_FAILEDINSTALL; Install Error=There is no driver selected for the device information set or element. & E0000203

Just not sure what PCI/VEN or DEV numbers are or where to find them.

Thanks so much for the quick reply.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here's the Asus D/L page for your board> http://usa.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD&content=specifications

Under Utilities install the ACPI driver, if your running a 64bit leave it uninstalled it's nothing but problems.


----------



## lherndo (Jun 5, 2009)

So I am running 64bit, so I should just not worry about the unknown device?

Is it that this MB just doesn't support Win7? Should I upgrade my MB?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That driver has been reeking havoc with 64 bit systems since they became popular across all Asus boards. It's really for the AI overclocking utility, if you OC manually you'll never use it.


----------

